# www.fotoamr.com



## fotoamr (Nov 1, 2006)

In the website *www.fotoamr.com* you can find *more than 500* high quality photographies. We have galeries with different themes: bullfights, sports, spanish villages, Turkey, "Semana Santa" ( a spanish religious tradition). Don´t forget to visit our expositions, there are lots of beautiful images to see.
*We update the website weekly* with at least 20 new photograps.

Tanks for your attention, i wait for your opinions.


----------

